# Hotspots FreeWifi



## Tichka (7 Juin 2009)

je viens de recevoir un message de Free m'informant qu'on pouvait désormais profiter du wifi d'autres abonnées pour se connecter à internet en dehors de son domicile. Dans leur courrier ils ne parlent que de la V5 pour expliquer la démarche à suivre pour activer son compte et récupérer les informations nécessaires pour se connecter. Cette procédure est elle valable aussi pour une freebox V4 avec une carte wifi, ce qui mon cas ? Cette solution me permettra de me connecter à internet avec mon ipod touch en dehors de mon domicile. quelqu'un a-t-il plus de précisions. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir

J'imagine que le modèle de la Freebox doit avoir son importance pour que la connexion fonctionne, puisque la connexion FreeWifi d'un abonné nomade (Wifi, donc) suggère l'attribution par le FAI d'une adresse IP différente de celle de l'abonné fixe (ADSL).

Toutefois cela ne concerne que la Freebox de ceux qui acceptent que des abonnés nomades puissent utiliser leur ligne ADSL pour se connecter.

_Techniquement_, ce n'est donc pas la version de sa propre Freebox qui importe si l'on souhaite se connecter en Wifi chez un autre abonné.


Maintenant, il existe peut-être des restrictions _contractuelles_ qui limitent l'opération FreeWifi à certains abonnés (possesseurs d'une Freebox v5, par exemple). Mais sur ce point je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il en est, je n'ai pas regardé les détails.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Juin 2009)

Tichka a dit:


> Cette procédure est elle valable aussi pour une freebox V4 avec une carte wifi, ce qui mon cas ?


Etant donné les caractéristiques particulières des V5 en matière de Wifi, il est bien possible que cela soit réservé à ces boîtes. Mais rien ne t'empêche d'essayer puisqu'il suffit d'aller cocher une case sur la page d'administration du compte. Et si ça n'est pas possible, tu dois pouvoir échanger ta V4 contre une V5...


----------



## Tichka (8 Juin 2009)

comment accéder à la page administration de compte ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2009)

bonjour
les questions Free ( dont freewifi qui y est traité dans les dernières pages  ) 
c'est exclusivement là
derniere page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-119.html#post5115198


----------



## Linken (8 Juin 2009)

il faut aller sur https://wifi.free.fr/ pour paramétrer le service. 
Si il y a un message comme quoi le service arrive pas a se connecter redémarrer votre box pour la mettre a jour !!
et hélas ça marche pas avec les freebox v4 :/


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2009)

ce qui est normal puisque service pour V5


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2009)

En fait la réponse figure dans le premier paragraphe du « guide de mise en route et dutilisation » de FreeWifi :





> FreeWifi vous permet de vous connecter en wifi aux Freebox v5 dont le wifi est activé, et ce dans tout le pays ! Pour cela, *il vous faut disposer vous-même dune Freebox v5* et vous devrez également accepter de laisser le mode Wifi activé.


----------



## Tichka (8 Juin 2009)

merci


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2009)

Soit dit en passant, * je trouve extrêmement culotté et dommageable de la part de Free d'utiliser des fréquences radio publiques et libres pour réaliser ses activités commerciales*  !

Cela procède du même principe que d'installer un péage sur une voie publique très fréquentée menant à une autoroute.

Dans le guide que j'ai cité, on trouve :





> *Je souhaite désactiver le réseau FreeWifi* provenant de ma Freebox, mais sans désactiver totalement mon module wifi (par exemple, pour continuer à profiter de mon réseau wifi privé ou mon boîtier HD en wifi). *Est-ce possible ?*
> 
> *Non*, et ça ne le sera probablement jamais, pour permettre une bonne couverture du territoire en réseaux FreeWifi. Free a prévu ce cas de figure depuis longtemps *dans ses Conditions Générales de Vente*, que vous avez selon toute logique acceptées : « Afin d&#8217;améliorer considérablement le débit du réseau et d&#8217;augmenter les capacités d&#8217;utilisation du réseau, *l&#8217;Usager autorise Free en cas de disponibilité de la capacité de sa Ligne et de la Bande passante, à les utiliser*. Cette utilisation n&#8217;aura aucune incidence pour l&#8217;Usager et ne provoquera aucune interférence sur la Ligne de l&#8217;Usager. »


En bref, tous les possesseurs d'une Freebox v5 vont se transformer, parfois à leur insu, en points d'accès Wifi pour le réseau FreeWifi, en plus de leur point d'accès Wifi privé (WLAN). Cela double le nombre de réseaux Wifi. Et si FreeWifi est censé préserver le débit ADSL, il n'en va pas de même pour les réseaux WLAN, et cela ne se limite pas aux abonnés à Free.

En effet, *le Wifi est localement limité en nombre de canaux et en débit*. Une fois que tous les canaux disponibles sont *saturés*, plus rien d'autre ne passe, et il apparaît même des phénomènes de *brouillage* qui dégradent encore plus les communications.

De plus, comme le Wifi utilise des fréquences radio libres, les canaux devront aussi *partager* ces dernières avec les signaux issus d'autres systèmes (Bluetooth, transmetteurs de salon audio-vidéo, caméras de vidéo-surveillance, radioamateurs, fours à micro-ondes, radars de la défense anti-aérienne, etc.).


Dans les zones denses en Freebox (notamment en zone urbaine d'habitation), à cause de cette saturation il ne sera peut-être bientôt *plus possible d'établir de connection sans fil fiable* : plus de connexion sans fil à sa box, à son imprimante, à sa borne Airport, à sa TimeCapsule, etc. sans devoir supporter des coupures ou des baisses de débit à répétition. La situation risque à terme de devenir intenable ! 


Dans mon entourage proche, sur la bande ISM (2,4 GHz) qui compte 13 canaux, il y a pour l'instant «seulement» une trentaine de réseaux Wifi. Et pourtant le partage de ces canaux ne s'est pas fait sans mal. Pour ma part, il m'a fallu quelques temps avant de trouver celui qui m'a finalement permis d'échapper à un brouillage qui rendait ma connexion à Internet souvent pénible, voire par moment totalement inexploitable. Bien qu'on soit très largement en-dessous de la limite théorique, les communications sont en pratique déjà bien difficiles.

Mais avec FreeWifi, les abonnés à Free vont progressivement compter double dans l'occupation des canaux, au fur et à mesure que les anciennes Freebox seront remplacées. Et puis apparaîtront aussi les inévitables nouveaux venus, parmi lesquels figureront ceux qui n'utilisaient pas le Wifi de leur Freebox jusque là, mais qui auront souhaité souscrire au FreeWifi.

À noter tout de même que ce n'est pas tant le nombre de réseaux créés qui pose problème, mais le taux d'utilisation qui en résulte. Si les réseaux Wifi sont encore exploitables chez moi, c'est seulement parce que toute leur bande passante n'est pas utilisée tout le temps et en même temps. Avec la connexion d'appareils nomades à FreeWifi (et je pense notamment à ceux, nombreux, qui le feront depuis le parc ou les cafés-restaurants des environs immédiats) la situation risque de vite s'aggraver.

Merci Free  !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2009)

sauf que et c'est l'avantage de poster dans un sujet unique
il EST possible de desactiver freewifi en gardant son wifi  perso

voir le sujet unique


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> il EST possible de desactiver freewifi en gardant son wifi  perso


Encore faut-il le faire. Et encore faut-il ne pas vouloir profiter du FreeWifi... Et puis cela ne concerne que les abonnés de Free.

Mon point de vue est celui d'un voisin des abonnés à Free (n'étant pas moi-même client de ce FAI), qui n'a donc aucune prise sur ce phénomène, sinon d'alerter sur ses désagréments (ce que j'ai fait ici) avant de les subir.

C'est aussi le point de vue d'un citoyen qui s'inquiète que l'activité d'une entreprise commerciale puisse envahir l'espace public au détriment de la majorité des usagers.


----------

